# Suggestions for Double India Black Ale



## tdim0001 (1/7/18)

First time doing a Black IPA and im looking to do one similar to that of something like KAIJU!'s Where Strides the Behemoth Double India Black Ale and currently have a grain and hop build looking like this:

Batch Size: 11L
3.85 kg Joe White Traditional Ale (89%)
0.25 kg Simpsons Caramalt (5%)
0.25 kg Weyermann Vienna Malt (5%)
0.15 kg Simpsons Roasted Barley (3%)
75 g Breiss Midnight Wheat (2%)

20g Challenger @45min
18g Galaxy @30min
18g Citra @30min
10g Challenger @5min
10g Galaxy @5min
10g Citra @5min
12g Challenger dry hop @7 days
12g Galaxy dry hop @7 days
12g Citra dry hop @7 days

Softwares telling me thatll give 10% ABV and 86.9 IBU.

Any changes/suggestions before starting?


----------



## Dan Pratt (3/7/18)

Hi 

If you are aiming for a 10% beer, a hoppy DIPA you will need more hops and a better bittering charge.

Id be going with 90m, 60m, 30m, 5m, WP to get her loaded up. 

Aim for 20ibu from a 90m addition ( columbus or magnum, fk the challenger off )
Aim for 20ibu from a 60min addition same hops as 90m
Aim for another 35ibu with your 30min layer with the sexy hops citra / galaxy
@ 5mins another 35ibu 
@ WP you will need 5g/L for 10mins

chill immediately after WP/hopstand to lock in the hop flavours

For the malt bill, crush the roast barley and midnight wheat separate and add to the mash out only. This will impart mainly colour and some of teh roasted character of the malt. 

Also, for 10% you will need a TONNE of yeast. best to make a beer at 5% and keep that yeast cake to pitch into this beer, you dont want it stalling. 

oh and mash dry, around 64/65c for 90mins, get that FG down near 1.012


----------



## Schikitar (3/7/18)

When I attempted to brew this beer (one of my all time favs) my hop schedule was reasonably aggressive @ ~105 IBUs;
40g Chinook @ FWH
25g Citra @ 25 mins
25g Cascade @ 25 mins
15g Centennial @ 15 mins
30g Chinook @ 5 mins
(Didn't have any whirlpool/aroma additions which it definitely needed)
100g Citra @ Dry Hop
25g Cascade @ Dry Hop
25g Chinook @ Dry Hop

That said, I brewed this with a bunch of mates and was a little loaded at the time.. but yeah, turned out great after some maturation (probably because I did a full mash with all the dark malts and I should have done those towards mash out).

I'd go with Dan's suggestions above, looks sensible and I'd do the same if I was brewing this again!


----------

